
Boeing 747s Still Use Floppy Disks to Get Critical Software Updates - discocrisco
https://gizmodo.com/boeing-747s-still-use-floppy-disks-to-get-critical-soft-1844683811
======
ishcheklein
I guess aviation is a very conservative industry and probably for a good
reason. If something works and passed tests and FAA approved there are no
reasons replacing that? :)

